
1440p vs. 2160p - cxrbxn
I was optimistic about my Dell S2718D, it had great reviews and was usb-c compatible. Until now I never owned a 1440p display. I’ve been on a retina MacBook Pro since they came out. I currently own a 2018 15” MacBook Pro...<p>I spend 60% of my time working in Affinity Designer, %40 actually writing code. So I needed a good monitor to support my workflow. The consensus on the internet seems to suggest the difference between 1440p and 2160p is minor.<p>This wasn’t my experience and maybe it’s due to prolong retina use? However 1440p is unbearable all it took was opening one Designer file to say f<i></i>k this sh!t. The only other monitor I had was the 1st gen LG 27” usb-c ips display. The monitor was excellent until I had 4 die out on me in a row... Needless to say I’m very skeptical of LG at this point.<p>LG gripes aside I think you would have to be close to legally blind to assert 1440p is within arms reach of 2160p! It’s just not even remotely close. The best advice I can give anyone looking for a new monitor is to always go 4K or better, you can thank me later.
======
wmf
The other side of this is that people used 96 dpi (or lower) monitors for
decades and they managed to get work done.

